# What is the smallest DCC controller you have put in an engine?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hope I am not bugging everyone too much but I wanted to find out the smallest DCC Decoder you have put in a large scale engine? What was the model of the decoder you put in? (Greg or George, I would be very interested in hearing what you have done in this side). Thanks


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Rich, not to sure what you knowledge is of DCC is, sorry if I'm telling you how to suck eggs. 

I think Lenz HO decoders are 1-2A rated. If your locomotive pulls less than the decoder rating you'll be right. Something like the Bachmann rail bus would pull less than 1 A. 

I think some N scale decoders can drive about an amp, have a look on your favorite (if you have one) manufactures web site. 

Do you have a loco which you think is suitable for a smaller decoder that you would like to try? 

Alan


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

The size depends on how much current that the locomotive draws, I have a Bachmann 2 truck Shay that is using 2 N scale decoders. I was able to use one decoder per power truck. The two motors on mine drew just under 2.5 amps at a stall, and about 1.5 running this means that each motor is only puling between .75 and 1.25 amps. The decoder that I used is rated for 1.5 amp peak 1.0 continuous so the motors are with in the specifications of the decoder. As to the two decoders I just programed them together with the same address and they don't know or care that other one exists. The lights I just left them the way they came from the factory.All that being said the next one I do will have one decoder in it so I can control the lights and sound if i put it in.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rich, 

While the smallest decoder I've ever used is a Massoth LS, I have friends who have successfully put HO decoders in their small G scale locos. I would rather err on the side of caution because taking locos apart to switch burnt out decoders is not the way I want to be spending my time. If you do decide to use HO decoders, I would recommend Zimo. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The smallest I have used is the Zimo MX642, which is pretty darn tiny. I tried a Tsunami HO unit, but it's not a good choice for LS voltages, and it's overrated on power handling. 

Realize the Zimos were used in locos that usually run under an amp. The MX642 is 32 x 16 x 6mm and has 3 watt sound.

The two locos are an accucraft Casey Jr. (model of that train in Disneyland) and a Berlyn Casey Jones rail truck.

Details are on my site under "motive power" and the Berlyn and the Accucraft sections. 


Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Rich,
Just to expand on what I told you on the phone last night. I did use a Digitrax DH 163 HO decoder in an small G gauge loco and it's run fine for a few years now. I didn't have room for anything bigger. I have a Hartland 0-4-0 that I'm sure I'll be able to put a HO deocder into next. I need to do that soon while it's still too cold to do much railroading outside. I need to measure the current draw of the 0-4-0 but I can't believe it would be very high. I have a NCE D13SRJ decoder that I'm sure would do the job. I had two Big Haulers that I used DG583 decoders in when I was afraid of burning anything out. THose were definetly ove- kill. I sold one of the Big Haulers (but kept the DG583) and converted the other one to battery. 
Bob


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Their may be smaller decoders available but we have a Digitrax DH123D in a USA speeder. It is rated 1.5 AMP, 2 AMP peak.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've used several HO sized decoders in smaller stuff. The N scale Digitrax decoders have essentially the same capability, they are narrower and a little more expensive. The Digitrax Z scale decoders handle almost the same current, but they DO NOT handle large scale track voltage. 

USA Speeder, TSU1000, sound+motor, marginal on large scale track voltage 
Bachmann Handcar, DH123 motor 
Aristo PCC, DH123, SFX004 sound 
2nd gen Big Hauler, DH123 
Bachmann Davenport, ESU v3.5 sound + motor 
Bachmann Railtruck, ESU v3.5 sound + motor 
LGB Porter, SFX064d sound (NCE D408 motor) 
Lionel Handcar, DH123 (with current limiting resistor) 

Those were the successes 

I burned up a DH123 in a Lionel James and after that and AD320 in the same loco but that one lasted over a year.


----------

